# Como debo conectar estos Leds?



## alex_c60 (Dic 12, 2007)

Bueno me acabo de registrar en el foro. Mini pesnetacion: Tengo 16 años no se mucho de la electronica pero me gusta bastante.
Bueno i tengo una duda. Para algunos sera sencillo por eso quiero que me ayuden  

Tengo 4 leds y 4 baterias que proporcionan lo justo para que el led vaya perfecto.
Los 4 leds i baterias son identicos.
Pero para con un interruptor conseguir apagar/encender los 4 leds,
conecto las pilas en serie i los leds en paralelo, o como lo ago?  

Salu2 i felices fiestas


----------



## jim_17 (Dic 12, 2007)

Pues aqui tienes, echo con paint en 5 min.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 12, 2007)

Hola.

Otra opción es en serie, y así puedes usar un porta pilas de 4 pilas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## heli (Dic 12, 2007)

Los led no se deben poner directamente a fuentes de voltaje sin resistencia limitadora, se quemarán. Además no conviene ponerlos en paralelo, si son de distintos colores tienen distinta caida de tensión y solo se encenderán los de menos caida. 
Es mejor ponerlos en serie entre ellos y con una resistencia limitadora adecuada a la corriente que se quiera (unos 20mA). Las baterías entonces también hay que ponerlas en serie.


----------



## jim_17 (Dic 12, 2007)

Enfin, ya lo se, pero él solo buscaba la manera de conectarlos.


----------



## alex_c60 (Dic 12, 2007)

Los leds tienen cada uno su bateria que va pefectamente i no se queman.
Yo lo que queria es poder controlarlos todos con un interruptor.
Son todos del mismo color e iguales, i las baterias idem a si que no se tendrian que quemar.
sAlu2


----------



## jim_17 (Dic 14, 2007)

Ya tienes los esquemas, necesitas algo mas ?


----------



## totung (Dic 14, 2007)

-alex- tenes que poner una resistencia entre el led y la pila debido a que si los conectas directo acortaras su vida util; ahora por otro lado no he encontrado un switch de 4tiros 4 polos para que los apagues/enciendas con un solo switch, asi que tendras que usar cuando menos 2 switch de 2 tiros 2 polos. ahora lo que podes hacer es tomar el circuiti que puso -Jim17- y poner un solo switch y una sola resistencia. Espero sea de tu ayuda...


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 14, 2007)

Punto 1: Si la bateria da la diferencia de voltaje adecuada no van a tener problemas.
Punto 2: Con un interruptor en medio de la serie no alcanza?

Saludos.


----------



## alex_c60 (Dic 14, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Punto 1: Si la bateria da la diferencia de voltaje adecuada no van a tener problemas.
> 
> Saludos.




Si la bateria venia con los leds. La bateria es la justa para eso. Da la misma diferencia de voltaje. Solo buscava como conectarlos.

I no, no necesito nada mas. Si es para cerrar el post adelante  

Salu2


----------



## oscar v. guzman vicente (Dic 17, 2007)

se podria resolver el problema de encender los 4 leds con las 4 pilas conectandolas de la siguiente manera.....



              |--------[ pila 1   ]>---------( led 1 )-----|                                                 
              |                                                         |
              |--------[ pila 2   ]>---------( led 2 )-----|                                             
              |                                                         |
              |--------[ pila 3   ]>---------( led 3 )-----|                                            
              |                                                         |
              |--------[ pila 4   ]>---------( led 4 )-----|                                
              |                                                         |
              |                                                         |
              |                     off                                |
              |___________/  ________________| 
                                         on

                              switch


----------



## ciri (Dic 18, 2007)

Señores, son 4 pilas y 4 led`s.. no hagan tantos problemas por favor..

Conectar las pilas en paralelo, no es nada bueno, porque pueden llegar a tener diferentes voltajes y eso se convierte ene un cortocircuito...


Pero mientras que anden, conecten, que no va a explotar nada...

Eso si si conectar las 4 pilas en serie, conecten los 4 led en serie también, o sino se quemarán.

Creo que esa es la mejor manera si se tiene un porta pilas..


----------



## alex_c60 (Dic 18, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Señores, son 4 pilas y 4 led`s.. no hagan tantos problemas por favor..
> 
> Conectar las pilas en paralelo, no es nada bueno, porque pueden llegar a tener diferentes voltajes y eso se convierte ene un cortocircuito...
> 
> ...



Ahora que lo tengo todo bien montadito i puesto no me digas que no es nada bueno  
Esto las pilas estan i funcionan los leds


----------



## El nombre (Dic 18, 2007)

Las Baterias en paralelo:

Beneficos: 
      mayor intensidad

Inconvenientes:
     Como uno de los elementos se cortocircuite (suele pasar) los demas elemtos se descarcan a traves de el.

Alla el que no proteja elemento a elemento aumentanto el precio el circuito


----------



## adr (Dic 18, 2007)

hoal bueno yo te recomendaria que nunca pongas en paralelo las pilas.

por que? R= las pilas se descargan en forma distinta una de otra y tienes voltajes entre pila y pila, si bien no estan en paralelo (tienen un led intermedio) los leds se conportan como fuentes de voltaje y hace que haya fuentes de voltaje en paralelo, los leds absorberan los cortos circuito que haya entre pila y piala y no es recomendable yo tambien opimo que las conectes en serie en todo caso sino vas a utilizar resistencias como en la imagen de abajo.

yo te recomendaria que te dejes de problemas y lo hagas como debe de ser. respetando la ley de hom y la maxima dice v= I*R lo unico que tienes que hacer es compraete unas cuantas resistencias que son muy baratas y las encuentras hasta en la sopa, y si quieres poner mas leds o pilas lo podras hacer a tu conveniencia y los leds duraran varios anios mas.

bueno aqui viene lo tedioso.



puedes conectar tus leds en *serie* sienpre que la suma de los voltajes de los leds sea menor a el voltaje entregado por tus pilas(fuente de voltaje) o en *paralelo*

aqui te dejo un dibujo de como conectarlos.

En serie 





En paralelo





bueno lo unico que falta es saber el valor de tus resistencias y no es nada dificil, no te lo pongo aqui porque no dices de que color es tu led y de que corriente, pero por lo general son de 10 mils.
si tienes el dato sustitullelo si no toma 10 milis ya que hay leds de alto brillo que consumen 10 milis y otros 20, si el de veinte lo alimentas con 10 lo que pasa es que no brilla como deberia pero si el de diez lo alimentas con 20 se reduce su vida util.

el voltage de tu led es típicamente:
   @1.5 volts para un led infrarrojo, 
   @1.8 Volts para un led rojo,
   @2.3 volts para un led verde,
   @2.4 volts para un led amarillo,
   @1.7 volts para un led naranja y
   @3.8 volts para un led azul 

pero conviene preguntar en la tienda donde los compres ya que varian de frabricante en fabricante.


la formula para calcular la resistencia es:


R=(V-Vled)/I

donde:

V=voltaje de tu fuente.
Vled= voltaje de tu led en base a su color.
I= la corriente con la que opera tu led que depende de las especificaciones de cada led (tipicamente 10 milis).

bueno en tu caso de conectar en paralelo los leds.
suponiendo que sean leds rojos(1.8v) de 10 milis.

como cada pila entrega 1.5 volts tu fuente total es 6.0v(suponiendo que son pilas AA o AAA), si son de las de reloj me parece que es 1.2 Votls habria que investigar con tu "amigo" google.
entonces:
Vled=1.8
V=6.0 V (1.5*4)
I=.010 A (10 mili amperes)

R= (V-Vled)/I

R=(6.0v-1.8v)/0.010A =420 homs.

a la hora de comprar la resistencia a lo mejor no encuentras este valor pero compras el valor mas cercano, arriba de 420 homs.

entonces compras 4 resistencias de 1/4 de watt y las pones como el segundo dibujo si son rojos los leds. y asi te quitas de problemas si fueran de direentes colores o  de direentes corriente calculas la resistenci para cada led.

para ponerlas en serie sobrepasas el voltaje. pero seria el mismo procedimiento
Vled=Vled1+Vled2+vled3+vled4)
si es rojo tu led...
Vled=1.8v*4=7.2v
por lo tanto necesitarias una fuente mayor a 7.2 volts, que no es tu caso.

suponiendo que tuvieras una fuente de 12.0Volts

R=(12.0V-7.2V)/0.010A=480homs

espero que te sirva.

NOTA:los calculos, diagramas y formulas siven para corriente continua.


----------



## alex_c60 (Dic 18, 2007)

Adr tio muchas gracias por la explicacion.
Precisamente aora estoi aciendo en Fisica lo de la llei de ohm i todo eso.
Adr se lo que cuesta dar una respuesta tan elaborada y te lo agradezco.
Muchas gracias.
Pero los leds no van a ser de uso continuo.
Los conectare alomejor cada mucho unos segundos para enseñarlo.
I alguna vez alomejor pos se quedan 15 minutos encendidos pero nada mas.
El motivo por lo que no los puedo cambiar es porque los leds i las baterias estan dentro de un coche a 1/24 i va todo apretadisimo y me costo muchisimo hacerlo de verda i nada,
para agredeceroslo subo unas foticos del resultado.  

Si clicais en la foto se ve mas grande.









Espero que os guste i eso es todo


----------



## ciri (Dic 18, 2007)

Para eso era?.. jaja.. quedan muy lindos...

Yo le hice lo mismo a un auto de mi hermano pero use diferentes colores, y le puse por todos lados..


----------



## adr (Dic 18, 2007)

orale te quedo padre


----------



## mabauti (Dic 18, 2007)

buen trabajo alex!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2007)

Remonono ! (Muy lindo)


----------



## ciri (Dic 19, 2007)

Uno rojo en el caño de escape, si es que tiene, con algún efecto que titile, tambíen le da un buen efecto...


Otra de las cosas que le hice..


----------



## totung (Dic 19, 2007)

mu bien ahora hazlo en el auto familiar jajajajajaja (si os dejan)


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 19, 2007)

Esta muy bueno!
Pero le faltan los ojos de angel... jejeje


----------



## alex_c60 (Dic 19, 2007)

Me alegro de que os guste.
Electroaficionado, skyline i angel eyes es incompatible  
Quedan mal!  
Salu2


----------

